# Hello from the Candian Praries!



## HollieErin (Nov 12, 2007)

I thought it about time I joined the site, and intoduced myself. I find it only approprite that I do it now, considering that I've only been lurking since August. I was hesitant to join the site because I feel so uneducated about MAC and the like compared to eveyone else on this site. However I bit the theoretical bullet and here I am (instead of working on a clinical psych paper) so in short.

My name is HollieErin and I am addicted to MAC.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey, welcome to Specktra~ A fellow Canadian! lol


----------



## Janice (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey HollieErin! Welcome to the forum, glad you bit the bullet and decided to pop out to say hi!


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey HollieErin! Where from the prairies are you from? I'm from Winnipeg!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## HollieErin (Nov 12, 2007)

I"m from Winnipeg as well!


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 12, 2007)

lol that's awesome! welcome!!! This site is absolutely addicting whilst being so informative (which I think makes it addicting). Its definitely educated me more than the MA's at the counter, lol and its good to know which dates to go for new collections.


----------



## HollieErin (Nov 12, 2007)

No kidding, I love knowing when collections are coming up so far in advance (gives you time to save), the education on this site is amazing and addictive, yet it's making me poor- which doesn't help that the closest MAC counter is just minutes from school....


----------



## user79 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi HollieErin glad you joined.


----------



## mello (Nov 17, 2007)

Yayyyy for Winnipegers! I'm from there as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Welcome to the forum, you'll love it here.


----------



## frocher (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi HollieErin!


----------



## xJUDYx (Nov 20, 2007)

welcome hollyerin!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm from the good ol' Canadian prairies as well, except I'm a tad bit more west than you.... Alberta to be exact.

This site is filled with people of all different levels of knowledge. I'm pretty new to MAC too, but this site is the best place to be to learn more.

Glad you joined


----------



## Willa (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello from Montreal!

Can't wait to visit the rest of our beautiful country


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!  I'm glad you de-lurked.


----------

